
Overclock bets on Kubernetes to help companies automate their infrastructure - gosuri
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/21/overclock-labs-bets-on-kubernetes-to-help-companies-automate-their-cloud-infrastructure/
======
gsibble
Great video demo. Can't wait to use this tool.

~~~
gosuri
thank you! we'll be open sourcing soon!

